# Contents insurance for tenants



## DhiaUK (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi All,

Being our first year renting in Cyprus, with a view to buying in the future, I'm curious as to whether anyone can recommend providers of Cypriot contents insurance for tenants in rental properties. I've found plenty of companies offering insurance to owners. While our property is furnished, we do have our own possessions as well, and I'd be happier knowing that they were 'covered', preferably with terms that allow the property to be unoccupied.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

DhiaUK said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Being our first year renting in Cyprus, with a view to buying in the future, I'm curious as to whether anyone can recommend providers of Cypriot contents insurance for tenants in rental properties. I've found plenty of companies offering insurance to owners. While our property is furnished, we do have our own possessions as well, and I'd be happier knowing that they were 'covered', preferably with terms that allow the property to be unoccupied.


We rent unfurnished, and took out a contents only policy through Abbeygate with a company called "Insure My Villa". The name is a misnomer - you do not need to own the property. Our contents only cover insures any contents 'not insured under any other policy' which in our case is everything! Last year, we paid €112 for the annual premium. This year, with no claims, it has reduced to €96. There are cheaper policies out there, but we liked this one as it covered accidental damage (TVs, audio equipment etc) and also damage from power surges (electrical storms) which the other policy offered to us did not. It also covers alternative accommodation, should this villa become uninhabitable through any insured eventuality...


----------



## DhiaUK (Jun 5, 2015)

Many thanks. 

I'll contact Insure my Villa to check we would be covered. At this point we also have a UK base but we have started to build up our own Cypriot contents so it makes sense to have a little peace of mind.

By the way, I've been lurking for a little while prior to posting and really must ask - does your signature indicate one of studied at The University of Aberdeen or is it completely unrelated?


----------



## Hudswell (May 14, 2010)

We recently went through "Top Quotes" Cyprus, who provided a very competitive quote for our Rental villa Contents.

TopQuotes.com.cy


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

I also recommend Top Quotes.


----------



## mrkharrison (Oct 25, 2015)

Many thanks for this post, we are moving April 2016 and trying to get all the bases covered for our arrival. We have already secured a villa in Lofos, Tala.


----------

